
Discussion on keyboard input - rijoja
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5u0jds/novel_way_of_entering_text/
======
midgetjones
Wait, you linked to the reddit comments of a post that linked to the comments
of a previous submission here?

~~~
rijoja
woops I got sidetracked and did it by misstake! Sorry!

